# Hybrid-system aus Eisbaer 280 und Heatkiller IV XL auf gtx 980 Ti



## pope82 (29. August 2016)

Tach zusammen,

ich habe mir überlegt ein CPU/GPU Kühlsystem zu bauen bestehend aus der Eisbaer AIO-Kühlung für die CPU und dem Heatkiller IV für die Graka.
Der Eisbär verfügt ja über die möglichkeit einfach über die Schnellverschlüsse zusätzliche Komponenten einzubinden.
Der Vorteil wäre eine einfache Installation und natürlich der Preis.
Gehäuse ist das Bitfenix Shinobi XL, d.h. der 280 mm-Radiator hätte Platz, 360 wird eng, bzw. dafür müsste ich den Festplattenkäfig ausbauen, was ich gerne vermeiden würde.

Eisbaer = 124,96 €
Alphacool Eisbaer 280 CPU - Black | Sets & Systeme | Shop | Alphacool 

Heatkiller IV XL für GTX 980 Ti = 119,95
https://sage-shop.com/epages/Waterc...?ObjectPath=/Shops/WatercooleK/Products/15564 

Eisbaer Quick Connect Extension Set = 19.95
Alphacool Eisbaer Quick-Connect Extention Kit | Schlauche | Schlauche | Shop | Alphacool

Damit hätte ich für ca. 265 € ein komplettes Wasserkühlsystem mit relativ hochwertigen Komponenten.
Die Frage die sich stellt wäre natürlich, ob die Pumpenleistung  ausreicht und ob dementsprechend auch eine ordentliche Kühlleistung erzeugt wird.

Meinungen dazu wären gerne gesehen


----------



## naruto8073 (29. August 2016)

Ja die Pumpe wird damit zu recht kommen. 
Cebit: Cooler Master Eisberg Prestige 240L im Video - beeindruckende Pumpenleistung


----------



## lefskij (29. August 2016)

Hey pope82,

habe hier gerade etwas gefunden.

Da AiO-Kühlungen aber (fast) immer Defizite aufweisen, ist das ein zweischneidiges Schwert... Es kann funktionieren und einen akzeptabelen Durchfluss erzeugen aber die Pumpe im Eisbaer hat eine Maximalleistung von 70 L/h und das ist nicht viel im Vergleich zu guten Custom WAKÜ-Pumpen. Meine Laing DDC 1T Plus hat z.B. eine Maximalleistung von *600 L/h*...

Du müsstest es ausprobieren, um es genau zu wissen, denn solch eine Konstellation wie Du es wünscht, haben sicher nicht viele User.

Kann man den Eisbaer auch auf eine GPU schnallen?? Das wäre vielleicht sinnvoller...

EDIT: Aus eigener Erfahrung ist der Durchfluss aber auch nicht entscheidend, viel wichtiger ist die Radiatorfläche.


----------



## Combi (30. August 2016)

ein 280er radi für beides?
viel spass,die lüfter darfst du auch übertakten,damit die abwärme im rahmen bleibt.
da ist der sinn einer wakü dahin.
aber is egal,du hast ja keine wakü,is ne flüssigkeitskühlung.
is aber immerhin näher dran,als manch andere aio.
probier es aus und schau auf die temps und lautstärke.
dann später nen zusätzlichen radi mit schnellkupplungen rein.
wenns nicht passt...viel glück....


----------



## pope82 (30. August 2016)

deswegen hole ich mir ja hier rat ein, ob das sinn macht. mein xeon wird eh nicht so warm, deshalb kam ich auf die idee, dass das für beides reichen könnte.


----------



## Corex3 (30. August 2016)

Morgen,
Ich hatte die Pumpe der Eisber gehabt, aber wieder zurück geschickt da:
wenig durchfluss
und nach 4 wochen lager/pumpen schaden nur noch am klackern gewesen.


----------



## pope82 (30. August 2016)

Hm, klingt ja alles nicht so gut. 
Fand diebidee eigentlich recht innovativ


----------



## S!lent dob (30. August 2016)

Die Eisbär ist immo die beste aio, nur ein einzelner Radi für ne 980 ti un deine cpu wird niemals kühl und leise sein, wenn er es überhabt schafft


----------



## Narbennarr (30. August 2016)

Da muss mindestens noch ein 280er radi zu


----------



## Corex3 (30. August 2016)

Ich hab jetz das Set von EK Waterblocks die pumpe ist super . Wie der rest auch^^


----------



## Chimera (30. August 2016)

Gibt ja auch noch den GPU Kühler mit eigener Pumpe (GPX-Pro AiO), jedoch soll die ja erst noch erscheinen (wenn ich mich nicht irre). Ob dann aber der Radi immer noch ausreicht...


----------



## pope82 (30. August 2016)

Ja, ich denke ich werde 2 Radis verbauen, 1x 240 für den Prozessor und einen  280 für die graka.
Aber ich denke dann brauche ich schon ne stärkere pumpe.....
Und dann kann man schon wieder überlegen, ob man nicht doch gleich alles Custom zusammenstellt.


----------



## S!lent dob (30. August 2016)

Die Eisbär ist für Erweiterung und somit für weitere Radies ausgelegt, ansonsten würde das doch alles überhaubt keinen Sinn ergeben.


----------



## pope82 (30. August 2016)

ich werde jetzt erstmal die cpu mit dem eisbär kühlen und wenn ich überzeugt bin dann unter umständen den kreislauf mit der gpx pro serie erweitern, die ja bald folgen soll . dann hätte ich 2 pumpen im system.
vllt teste ich es auch mal mit nur einer pumpe, mal sehen.


----------



## Corex3 (31. August 2016)

Moin ,
Kauf die nicht die eisbär pumpe gab nur probleme einbau war fummelig pumpe ist auch recht schwach..


----------



## pope82 (31. August 2016)

Hab ich schon, ausserdem gibt es gefühlt 100 Reviews, die genau das Gegenteil sagen.
Ich probiers einfach aus, wenn es ******* ist schick ich es halt zurück.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (31. August 2016)

Vieleicht ein paar Infos direkt für dich, damit du dir einen besseren Überblick verschaffen kannst.

Kühlfläche
Es gibt so eine grobe Richtlinie bei der man sagt, das man mit 120mm Radiatorfläche grob 120W leise kühlen kann. Die NexXxoS Radiatoren schaffen macimal 300W pro 120mm Kühlfläche, dann aber nur mit extrem leistungsstarken Lüftern. Aber den Krach will sich ja keiner antun. Ein 120mm XT45 oder ein 240mm ST30 Radiator sollte man schon alleine für eine GPU haben. 
Mit einem 280mm Radiator für beides wird man auch nicht viel Freude haben, erst mit einem 360mm Radiator kommt man auf gute Kühlleistung bei niedriger Geräuschkulisse. 

Eiswolf GPX-Pro
Erste Sampels für Redaktionen werden aktuell verteilt. Also so lange wird es nicht mehr dauern bis auch sie da ist. Außerdem wird es die Eiswolf einmal als AIO geben wie die Eisbaer und einmal als Stand Alone Kühler der aber vorbefüllt sein wird. Heißt, da hängen zwei kurze Schläuche dran mit Schnellverschlüssen. Die kann man natürlich auch lösen und hat dann den reinen Kühler mit integrierter Pumpe. 

Es wird auch in den nächsten 1-2 Wochen vorbefüllte Radiatoren geben die ebenfalls mit vormontierten Schläuchen und Schnellverschlüssen kommen werden. Die sind voll kompatibel zu den Schnellverschlüssen der Eisbaer und Eiswolf. Damit kann man dann seinen Loop aufbauen und erweitern wie man möchte


----------



## Lios Nudin (31. August 2016)

pope82 schrieb:


> Ja, ich denke ich werde 2 Radis verbauen, 1x 240 für den Prozessor und einen  280 für die graka.
> Aber ich denke dann brauche ich schon ne stärkere pumpe.....
> Und dann kann man schon wieder überlegen, ob man nicht doch gleich alles Custom zusammenstellt.



Alphacool Eisbaer im Test (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

Eisbaer Solo + 2x240mm Radiator + GPX Grafikkartenkühler --> 38 L/h bei Pumpe@12V und *ausgebauten/ohne* Schnelltrennkupplungen. Ein zusätzlicher GPX Pro wäre ratsam.

Alternativen: Custom oder EKWB, die auch vorbefüllte Grafikkarten und CPU-Kreisläufe mit Kupplungen anbieten.


----------



## pope82 (31. August 2016)

danke für die ganzen infos.
wie ich schon gesagt habe.  werde ich jetzt erstmal meine cpu mit dem eisbaer 240 kühlen (sollte für den xeon ausreichen) und später dann erweitern mit zusätzlichem 280er oder 360er radiator und gpx pro, oder aber noch custom irgendwas dazubauen.
aber die idee noch ein bisschen zu warten und dann einfach die gpx pro dazuzustecken gefällt mir schon sehr gut, d.h. ich tendiere schon zur gpx pro plus zusätzlichem radi.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (1. September 2016)

Allerdings wird es keine GPX-Pro für GTX 9XX Karten geben, nur für die aktuellen Generationen.


----------



## INU.ID (1. September 2016)

lefskij schrieb:


> die Pumpe im Eisbaer hat eine Maximalleistung von 70 L/h und das ist nicht viel im Vergleich zu guten Custom WAKÜ-Pumpen. Meine Laing DDC 1T Plus hat z.B. eine Maximalleistung von *600 L/h*...


Vielleicht mal ganz interessant anzuschauen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ekfMjeMT7BI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## b1te (1. September 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Allerdings wird es keine GPX-Pro für GTX 9XX Karten geben, nur für die aktuellen Generationen.



Finde ich ehrlich gesagt sehr schade, da ich seit dem ersten Test auf der Fury X bei Tom's Hardware darauf warte mit das Teil auf meine 980Ti zu packen. Ein normaler GPX zusammen mit der Eisbaer sind wegen der dann notwendigen 12V bei der Pumpe leider keine Lösung für mich persönlich. Aber verstehe natürlich auch, wenn man entscheidet sich nur auf neue und nicht auf "alte" Produkte zu konzentrieren... Wird das Projekt eben erst bei der Nachfolgerin meiner 980Ti irgendwann in Angriff genommen.


----------



## pope82 (1. September 2016)

naja, es ist ja nicht so, dass die 980 ti uralte technik wäre, die man jetzt unbedingt innerhalb der nächsten monate austauschen müsste.
 von daher ist es schon schade, dass das nicht supported wird.  
und da ein wechsel von 980 ti auf gtx 1070 leistungsmäßig blödsinn wäre, schließt man damit halt schonmal von vornherein alle leute aus, die noch ne 980 ti haben und nicht auf ne 1080 upgraden wollen.

aber gut, es ist halt wie es ist.
werde mich dann aber vermutlich gegen eine alphacool-lösung für die gpu entscheiden und andere hersteller bemühen. denn der hauptvorteil wäre nunmal die extrem einfache erweiterbarkeit bei günstigem preis, was  natürlich den ein oder anderen negativpunkt für mich aufgewogen hätte.
wenn dieser vorteil wegfällt bleiben nur noch die nachteile:

- schwache pumpenleistung:
 wenn ich für eine erweiterung des loops sowieso noch eine zusätzliche pumpe installieren muss, wieso sollte ich dann nicht gleich alles custom machen...
- preis:
wenn ich zusätzlich ne pumpe plus agb kaufen muss, ist der preisvorteil gegenüber komplett custom-kühlung nur noch minimal.

- kühlleistung der "normalen" gpx-(pro)kühler:
im gegensatz zu den teureren anderen anbietern werden bei der gpx die spannungswandler nicht mit gekühlt, sondern nur die gpu selbst. 
das wäre für mich ok, denn dafür bekäme ich ja supereinfache erweiterbarkeit bei gleichzeitig günstigerem preis.
da sind wir dann aber wieder beim vorigen punkt. ich muss zusätzliche hardware kaufen und selbst viel dazu basteln.
dann kann ich auch gleich alles custom machen, ne starke pumpe nehmen und ne "richtige fullcover-kühlung  einbauen".

 bin daher  ernsthaft am überlegen die eisbär gleich wieder ungeöffnet zurückzuschicken und nen custom-kühlkreislauf zu bauen.

alternativ könnte ich zur eisbaer ne weitere eisbaer-pumpe kaufen und per extention-kit nen "normalen" gpx kühler dazubauen.

alles in allem schwierige entscheidung.....


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (5. September 2016)

pope82 schrieb:


> naja, es ist ja nicht so, dass die 980 ti uralte technik wäre, die man jetzt unbedingt innerhalb der nächsten monate austauschen müsste.



Es gibt jetzt schon extrem viele Kartendesigns auf Basis der 1070 und 1080 so wie auch der RX 480. Ergo muss man sich entscheiden und seine Kapazitäten aufteilen. Würden wir noch mal alle auslaufenden Generationen mit GPX-Pro Kühlern versorgen, wäre das ein Minusgeschäft da wir die neuen Karten liegen lassen müssten. Im übrigen gibt es niemanden der so viele Grafikkartenkühler anbietet wie Alphacool, nicht mal Ansatzweise 




pope82 schrieb:


> - schwache pumpenleistung:
> wenn ich für eine erweiterung des loops sowieso noch eine zusätzliche pumpe installieren muss, wieso sollte ich dann nicht gleich alles custom machen...
> - preis:
> wenn ich zusätzlich ne pumpe plus agb kaufen muss, ist der preisvorteil gegenüber komplett custom-kühlung nur noch minimal.



Wer behauptet denn, dass du eine zusätzliche Pumpe oder AGB kaufen musst? Die Pumpe der Eiswolf oder Eisbaer reichen völlig für einen normalen Loop der aus CPU, GPU und zwei Radiatoren besteht. Wo liegt das Problem? Das man damit natürlich keine Mora und ein SLI System betreiben kann sollte klar sein. Aber selbst das wäre einfach zu lösen. 
Ein AGB brauchst du nur, wenn du auf die kommenden vorbefüllten Produkte verzichten willst und dir das Befüllen erleichtern möchtest. Ansonsten wird es Radiatoren und Kühler vorbefüllt geben, dann musst du dich mit dem Befüllen gar nicht mehr aufhalten. 




pope82 schrieb:


> - kühlleistung der "normalen" gpx-(pro)kühler:
> im gegensatz zu den teureren anderen anbietern werden bei der gpx die spannungswandler nicht mit gekühlt, sondern nur die gpu selbst.



Ein Mythos der einfach nicht stimmt. Würden die vrm nur passiv gekühlt, würden sie einfach verglühen. Der GPX Kühler kühlt die vrm Semipassiv. Der Aluminiumblock wird durch das Wasser mitgekühlt. Alle Testergebnisse zeigen im übrigen, dass die vrm bei der Verwendung eines GPX-Kühlers deutlich unterhalb jeder Luftkühlung liegen. Zugegeben, gegen andere Kühler sind die vrm Temperaturen nicht Rekordverdächtig, aber weit im grünen Bereich. Die GPX-Pro liegt in diesem Bereich sogar nochmal deutlich vor der normalen GPX. Eine Vergleich mit einem Aqua Computer Kühler zeigte, dass Alphacool hiern nur noch knapp 7° Delta hinten dran lag beim Test einer Fury X. 




pope82 schrieb:


> alternativ könnte ich zur eisbaer ne weitere eisbaer-pumpe kaufen und per extention-kit nen "normalen" gpx kühler dazubauen.
> 
> alles in allem schwierige entscheidung.....



Wie gesagt, eine weitere Pumpe ist gar nicht nötig.


----------



## pope82 (5. September 2016)

ich finde übrigens sehr cool, dass ihr euch die zeit nehmt hier immer zeitnah auf fragen zu antworten. das ist wirklich keine selbstverständlichkeit, von daher daumen hoch.

was den support der gtx 9xx serie angeht ist das natürlich ne kaufmännische entscheidung, für die es schon gründe geben wird. schade ist es trotzdem für alle, die beispielsweise wie ich eine 980 ti besitzen.

was die befüllung eines loops aus gpu und cpu angeht: angenommen ich erweitere die eisbaer per extension kit um einen weiteren radiator plus gpu kühler, muss ich doch trotzdem wasser nachfüllen, selbst wenn ich einen vorbefüllten radiator verwenden würde. 
denn in die schläuche und den gpu kühler muss ja auch wasser, oder hab ich da jetzt nen denkfehler drin?
vorbefüllte gpx pro kommt für mich ja nicht in frage mit meiner 980 ti.....

interessant fände ich auch temperatur-tests. hat das mal jemand getestet, wie die temperaturen bei einer 980 ti oder vrgleichbaren graka liegen in so einem szenario?
(also eisbär für die cpu plus erweiterter loop mit graka)


----------



## b1te (5. September 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, eine weitere Pumpe ist gar nicht nötig.


Das trifft soweit ich weiß, aber nur auf den 12V-Betrieb zu, oder? Zumindest habe ich diverse Tests so verstanden. Wenn man die Pumpe regeln wollen würde, damit es wirklich leise wird, wäre demnach ein Betrieb mit zwei Radis und nem GPX auf der 980Ti demnach ja nicht zu empfehlen?


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (6. September 2016)

pope82 schrieb:


> was die befüllung eines loops aus gpu und cpu angeht: angenommen ich erweitere die eisbaer per extension kit um einen weiteren radiator plus gpu kühler, muss ich doch trotzdem wasser nachfüllen, selbst wenn ich einen vorbefüllten radiator verwenden würde. denn in die schläuche und den gpu kühler muss ja auch wasser, oder hab ich da jetzt nen denkfehler drin?



Mit dem aktuellen Extension Kit musst du Wasser nachfüllen. Es wird aber bald quasi alles vorbefüllt geben, dann brauchst du nichts mehr nachzufüllen sondern nur alles über die Schnellverschlüsse miteinander zu koppeln. Es wird GPX Kühler (non Pro), Radiatoren und sogar CPU Kühler vorbefüllt geben. 


@b1te
Tests sind statisch, das ist ein Nachteil. 12V wirst du nicht bruchen, aber auf 7V wäre die Pumpe wohl zu schwach. Ich kann dir nicht direkt sagen wieviel Spannung du benötigst, aber die vollen 12V wirst du eher nicht brauchen. Aber man muss sich ja auch vor Augen halten, wir reden hier über eine Pumpe die kaum größer als ein 2€ Stück ist, das kann man nicht mit einer DDC oder D5 vergleichen die 10 mal größer und grob 5 mal teurer ist


----------



## Narbennarr (6. September 2016)

10V klingen übrigens schon deutlich angenehmer als 12V (wobei selbst die echt noch in Ordnung gehen). Das Betriebgeräusch wird direkt etwas tiefer und weniger aggressiv!


----------



## b1te (6. September 2016)

Eddy@Aquatuning schrieb:


> @b1te
> Tests sind statisch, das ist ein Nachteil. 12V wirst du nicht bruchen, aber auf 7V wäre die Pumpe wohl zu schwach. Ich kann dir nicht direkt sagen wieviel Spannung du benötigst, aber die vollen 12V wirst du eher nicht brauchen. Aber man muss sich ja auch vor Augen halten, wir reden hier über eine Pumpe die kaum größer als ein 2€ Stück ist, das kann man nicht mit einer DDC oder D5 vergleichen die 10 mal größer und grob 5 mal teurer ist



Dann bin ich jetzt einfach mal gespannt, was ihr so in nächster Zeit alles an vorbefülltem Equipment auf den Markt bringen werdet und vielleicht wage ich dann das Experiment "Semi-Custom"-Wasserkühlung mit meinem System. Wollte die Pumpe übrigens keineswegs mit den ausgewachsenen großen Teilen vergleichen, die so einen kleinen Loop natürlich locker stemmen würden.  Die Eisbaer ist auf jeden Fall ein spannendes Produkt für mich.


----------



## Eddy@Aquatuning (7. September 2016)

Alles was man vorbefüllen kann, wird vorbefüllt erhältlich sein, außer AGBs, da macht es ja wenig Sinn. Die Befüllungsanlage steht schon bei uns, wir müssen nur noch Leute daran üben lassen und die Artikel online stellen. Das dauert noch 1-2 Wochen.


----------



## pope82 (9. September 2016)

was würde denn eigentlich passieren, wenn man in ein bestehendes eisbaersystem eine weitere pumpe mit reservoir integriert, die mehr leistung hat? könnte das probleme geben?
müsste man dann die eisbaer-pumpe deaktivieren?


----------

